# GoPro time lapses



## Dr_Totenkopf (Jun 10, 2012)

OK my friend and I have been working on some video projects with some GoPro cameras and we want to do some long time lapses like sun rises and and star rotations. Any one know how to do these?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 28, 2012)

Just did a search and came across this thread. I a interested in the answer as I'm ordering a GoPro HD 3 soon and ordering it specifically for time lapse use. So, any input would be appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2012)

GoPro time lapse - Bing


----------



## runnah (Oct 31, 2012)

There is a setting right on the camera. I do them all the time. I normally run them thru photoshop's image processor to condense them a bit then I drop them into premiere.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 4, 2013)

KmH said:
			
		

> GoPro time lapse - Bing



Yeah, not useful. There's nothing out there with that fit what I was looking for specifically referring to starscape time lapses.... But, I have my own GoPro 3 black now so ill just do it myself.


----------

